# Question on sex link breedings



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I breed racing pigeons. I know if you breed a red or silver hen with a blue cock you will get all red cocks and blue hens. Now, what will I get if I breed the same hens with grizzle cocks???

What other color link breedings can I do with my racing pigeons?

Thanks,

Mark/Ace


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

By mating a non grizzle hen to a grizzle cock you should get 50% grizzles and 50% non grizzles in both sex. You are correct on the ash red hen to blue cock sex linkage. The only other sex links im aware of are with browns, dilutes and almonds.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Also reduced and rubella, Sex linked matings as they are known is when a hen and cock are paired together where the hen carries the more dominant of the two sex linked genes. 

So If a hen is showing a gene more dominant that is allelic to one the cock is showing then that particular mutation will show itself in the young of the opposite sex.

The sex linked genes are

*Base colour:*
Ash red
Blue ( wild type ) 
Brown

*Dilution:*
Intense ( Wild type )
Pale
Dilute
Extreme dilute

*Almond:* (leaving its not so common alleles out)
Almond
Wildtype


*Reduced:*
Wildtype
Reduced
Rubella

So if the hens colour is further up on any one of those lists than the cocks colour on the SAME list then you have a sex linked mating.


----------



## Keith Clement (Jul 27, 2013)

Ok. I just completed by loft and stocked it with the best I racers can afford. But I am also interested in colors and I am really confused about this color thing. What it the best place to learn about racing homer color genetics. I want to learn it all. Please help.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Keith,

Here are a few sites and books that should keep you busy for a little while.

Frank Mosca's site - http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/

Ron Huntley's site - http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html

Bob Mangile's site - http://mail.sumnercomm.net/~rmangile/Pigeons/index.html

Tom Barnhart's site - http://barnhartlofts.com/

The Pigeon Breeders Notebook by Joe Quinn - http://www.angelfire.com/ga4/rhuntley/quinn.pdf

Origins and Excursions in Pigeon Genetics by Dr. W.F. Hollander

Breeding and Inheritance in Pigeons by Dr. Axel Sell

Genetics of Pigeons by Lester Paul Gibson


----------

